# Leaky gas or bad breath?Halitosis?



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

Just thought some of you would like to see this. looking into it myself.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR54emoumy0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Does this treatment also work for Leaky Gas? Are there any Doctors in USA who can treat this?


----------

